# Moebius Models Lonestar Sneak Peek



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

This gallery has photos of the new 1/25 scale International Lonestar coming from Moebius Models. The photos show the tooling mock-up NOT a test shot - Tooling should start in a few weeks - kits shold be available at end of 2010 or early in 2011

Thanks for looking
Dave Metzner 
New Product Manager
Moebius Models

http://dmetzner.smugmug.com/Cars/Lonestar-mock-up/13104922_Shs68#950113463_gXAjk


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Moebius makes trucks? And what happened to the "old" product manager?

Kidding. Looks like an impressive kit, Dave. I've always wanted a peek at the living quarters in one of those things. Does the couch fold out or something on the real ones?

eeek, that's some truck. (I wanna DMAXX too!)


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I know there's not a snowball's chance in hell of it ever happening, but I'd love to see a model kit of this baby.



















Now, that's what I call a truck!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Looking Great Dave! I've been following the thread over at MCM. Can't wait.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I Preordered this Truck as well, (1/25 scale International Lonestar) its the right scale and I found a spot CHEEPER then Moebius Models web site, Cant wait to get it I'm sure it will turn out to be a nice kit, this is where I found it as well as moebius'es site.
(don't know if it will be cheeper after shipping, LOL..) 

www.gmscustoms.com


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Engine looks beautifully detailed.
Will you be able to open it up to see the interior?


----------

